# New grass - mowing question



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Hello! I recently seeded/overseeded my lawn on 9/15. Germination is great in some places, meh in other places, non existent in some. The blend I used has probably 35% KBG, but what I'm seeing now is perennial rye.

The existing grass and some areas of the rye are getting tall, and probably in need of a mow, particularly since the existing grass is shading any grasslings coming up. I have my AS fertilizer ready, though I still have to calculate how much per "zone" of my yard.

Questions:

-I have an EGO 21" push mower, is this going to suck the seedlings out of the ground or will it be ok to use? Should I be looking to get a reel mower instead?
-Bag or mulch?
-Will mowing disturb the ungerminated seeds? Can I lightly water to glue the seeds to the ground, wait for the top to dry and go for it, or is that me overthinking it?

Thanks in advance for your help, I appreciate it!

Photo from a couple days ago...


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

It's a bit early to mow IMO. If you can, wait for 1 more week. Your grass doesn't appear to be that high.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok! I have some different species of grass by the road up from (city planted it when redoing the street/sidewalk) that grows way faster, but I can get that down with a weed whip.

I'll take an updated picture when I get home, it is longer than in the attached photo.

Do you have suggestions on the other questions, for when it is time to do the deed?


----------



## halby (Jun 8, 2020)

new grass is more durable than we think. You can mow, just be careful when turning. I dropped seed on 9/6 (PR) for my backyard reno, I have already mowed 3 times. I also overseeded on 9/15 in thin areas and still mowed over it. It's just grass, you'll be fine.


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

I wouldn't bother mowing. I also wouldn't worry about taller grass shading the newer grass. The shading will actually help by helping the ground hold moisture longer so the baby grass doesn't dry out.


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Mow to 2" when it gets over 2. If it's quite long, mow down in several steps, taking no more than 1/3 off at a time. Mowing encourages tillering. It allows more light to the seedlings. It also keeps the leaves drier, which helps ward off fungus.

You can mow with your rotary mower. Leave the clippings on the lawn unless they are excessive. Mow when the grass is dry. Make sure your blade is sharp. Mowing doesn't affect the grass seeds on the ground much. Make your turns on hard surfaces like sidewalks when possible. Otherwise, just be careful when you make turns. It's a twisting motion that can disturb seedlings. Just walking on top of them doesn't hurt them.

When leaves start falling, mulch mow them, leaving them chopped up on the lawn. If you mow as they fall, like every few days, you can provide excellent organic matter for your soil.


----------



## jtuber (Sep 15, 2020)

I had some bare spots because I used topsoil to level out some areas. Due to the weather those spots were still moist when I mowed with my tractor. As best as I could to avoid riding my tires onto those spots, I accidentally ran onto some of then, crushing the young grasses and pounding them into the ground. The moist soil turned into mudb gluing the young grass down. Not sure if they would survive.

Funny how grass grows in places you don't want then too. Despite your best efforts of crushing them and plucking them, they seem to be hardy enough to come back and taunt you. Here when grass grows in places you want them to and you baby them like your new born, they suddenly seem to be oh so fragile. It's just so stupid.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Does anyone know off the top of their head what the deck settings on the EGO correspond to in inches? I can measure later if not. I'll plan to cut tomorrow or Sunday, because the new grass is starting to curl a little it's so long.

I don't plan on babying the grass, haha. I have a dog I like more than the lawn, and it takes a lot of traffic because I have gardens planned that need work. That said, I don't want to have wasted my money on the seed and supplies, hence the little temp fence!


----------



## AndyS (Jun 13, 2020)

jtuber said:


> Funny how grass grows in places you don't want then too. Despite your best efforts of crushing them and plucking them, they seem to be hardy enough to come back and taunt you. Here when grass grows in places you want them to and you baby them like your new born, they suddenly seem to be oh so fragile. It's just so stupid.


So much truth! :lol:


----------



## Deadlawn (Sep 8, 2020)

jtuber said:


> Funny how grass grows in places you don't want then too. Despite your best efforts of crushing them and plucking them, they seem to be hardy enough to come back and taunt you. Here when grass grows in places you want them to and you baby them like your new born, they suddenly seem to be oh so fragile. It's just so stupid.


^^^This!!!^^^


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@Cluelessone the deck settings on the ego mower are the deck height in inches. 1=1", 2=2", etc. Probably the best part of the mower unless you really need 1/2" increments.

I have one and the other thing I'd recommend is making sure the blade is sharp. It came dull out of the box and dulls pretty fast.


----------



## PNW_TurfNoob (May 29, 2020)

always_creative said:


> @Cluelessone the deck settings on the ego mower are the deck height in inches. 1=1", 2=2", etc. Probably the best part of the mower unless you really need 1/2" increments.
> 
> I have one and the other thing I'd recommend is making sure the blade is sharp. It came dull out of the box and dulls pretty fast.


Manual for the 21" Ego mower states otherwise:

Approximate Cutting Height Setting
1 = 1.5"
2 = 2"
3 = 2.5"
4 = 3"
5 = 3.5"
6 = 4"

I have the 21" Ego and it has very little suck compared to other rotary mowers I've used. You should be fine to start mowing.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@PNW_TurfNoob thanks for the correction and good to know. And also good to know that I've been mowing at 3" instead of the 4" I thought I was :-/

I agree on the lack of "suck." I just ordered a high lift blade to see if it helps. FWIW, I think it does a good job for the most part except for on the "6" height setting where it seems to cut very unevenly.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

always_creative said:


> @PNW_TurfNoob thanks for the correction and good to know. And also good to know that I've been mowing at 3" instead of the 4" I thought I was :-/
> 
> I agree on the lack of "suck." I just ordered a high lift blade to see if it helps. FWIW, I think it does a good job for the most part except for on the "6" height setting where it seems to cut very unevenly.


I looked at the high lift blade, but it specifically calls out having to bag if you use it, and I don't want to do that.

I picked up a new blade this weekend, then got caught up trying to get my mother's split perennials in the ground. After the ground dries up from the rain we desperately needed (and my pocket book, water bill chaching!!) I will do my first mow. It's a little shaggy in places, so I plan to start at 2.5"-3" and then cut again to get it down to 2". Most all of it is coming in nicely, minus the places I sprayed Roundup. Excited to see how it looks!


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

@Cluelessone While EGO specifically says to bag with the high lift blade, many reviewers have mentioned they mulch with it with improved outcomes.

I'll have my high lift blade tomorrow, so I'll post an update on whether it worked better for mulching.

Good luck with the rest of your fall, sounds like things are going well!


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

First mow - complete!

New blade on the EGO - it was sharp enough from the get go, I didn't need to do anything to it.

2.5" because it was pretty bushy. Ground was a little wet, but grass felt dry, and I won't have time to do it today so...


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

Looks great! Nice work on the reno!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

I need to do a first mow on my reno very soon as well. Problem is, recent rains have made the ground very soft. I'm afraid it'll be a while before I can use my rotary Honda and mow it. Is the Ego mower lightweight?


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Cluelessone said:


>


Your shadow looks like you were riding your dog in this picture :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

KoopHawk said:


> Cluelessone said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


I know! And as someone who rides horses, my initial reaction was "wow that horse has a weird tailset". :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> I need to do a first mow on my reno very soon as well. Problem is, recent rains have made the ground very soft. I'm afraid it'll be a while before I can use my rotary Honda and mow it. Is the Ego mower lightweight?


Yes, I'm 120lbs and can lift it no problem (I'm also a farm girl, so take that for what it's worth).

Your footprints will be deeper than the mowers wheel marks, I'd guess.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

always_creative said:


> Looks great! Nice work on the reno!


Thank you! I've made a lot of mistakes, and learned tons from you guys here so I won't make them again.


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Took it down to 2" yesterday and did my first spoon feed with AS.

Question.

How on earth do I get even application with the amounts so low? I'm not sure my old broadcast spreader can do it. Can I use an inert carrier (sand or something)? Are there specialty low-flow spreaders?

I have the yard broken down into zones so I know how much goes where, so I don't think I was way off, but there were some "oh crap, walk WAY faster" moments.


----------



## elgrow (Mar 30, 2020)

I think most people using low spread rates are either disolving urea into water and spraying or using the lowest setting on the Scott's handheld spreader. I believe it's called the whizzer or something. I used mine to spread fungicide on the new reno/overseed and it worked great.


----------



## always_creative (Aug 28, 2020)

I use a handheld Scott's whizz spreader with AMS (the volume for urea is so low it's almost impossible). I measure out the weight of ammonium sulfate that I'm putting down on a kitchen scale, put it in the whizz with the setting at 3 1/4, and make multiple passes over my lawn until it's gone. My lawn is under 2500 Sf so I can get it done in one "fill".


----------



## Cluelessone (Sep 23, 2020)

Ok. I'll get a handheld spreader, that would be easier than trying to mix with sand or something to increase the quantity. Thanks all!


----------

